# turnout wiring question



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

What do you guys use for extension wire for standard atlas snap switches? Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't have Atlas but for my Katos, I used all 22 gauge stranded for my turnouts. I used that because it was what I had laying around. Katos come wired with 26 gauge, if I ever buy wire, I'll try and get 24 gauge. I would personally try and use strand wire over solid. If money is tight, I'm sure phone wire would work just fine. I used it for all my track feeders. Next layout I will use all strand wire though. I had a few cases the solid wire snapped at light bends.


----------

